# Sapor V2 : First impressions



## KZOR (16/9/16)

*Tank* : 25mm Sapor V2 RDA from Wotofo
*Build* : Kanthal A1 - 32ga + 28gax2 + ribbon Clapton wire
*Wick* : Cotton bacon v2
*Device* : RX200S
*Diameter*: 35



Decided for a dual build because I always like a balance between cloud and flavour production.


The RDA has an extremely easy build and can handle almost any wire you throw at it.
Decided to purchase the V2 as the V1 always and still gives me everything I wanted from a tank.
And I have to say I am not disappointed.

The screws of the posts were easy to unscrew and fasten and does not feel like it will strip easy.
The build is as easy as taking candy from a baby but what's does one expect from a 25mm.
The juice well is also a lot deeper than V1 so dripping I way less frequent.
I was abit worried about the ease of removing the shell since it contains a few sections that each has a different function and a few youtube videos pointed in that direction BUT I did not experience that at all. Came of easily and even it was a fairly tight fit there is not really any need to remove the shell once coiled and wicked. Just drip down the hatch and flavour/clouds for days.

Airflow is awesome on this tank and more than enough to cool down the coils quickly. It is so good that I almost completely closed off the top holes.


I have to add that I tend to position my coils slightly higher than the intakes since the air is sucked in while drawing and will then move past/over more of the coil surface area by the sucking action.
Have yet to experience a uncomfortable warm shell.

The flavour production is fantastic. As a DIY enthusiast I vape alot and I know exactly what I want my flavours to taste like. Spot-on. This will definitely be in my tank cycle.
When it comes to wicking then I can only compare this to a golf-club with a extra large head ....very forgiving when making a slight calculated error. Very large bottom tank to spread the fluffed out cotton ends.

*The negatives :*

1) Would have loved to be able to play around with different drip tips. Restricted with this atty.
2) Can be heavy on the juice depending on the frequency of the draws (quite often for me) and the amount and type of coils used but that can be controlled.
3) I only ordered one.

*The positives :*

1) Extremely easy and comfortable to coil and wick
2) Great flavour and cloud density.
3) Craftsmanship as to be expected from Wotofo. Quality product.
4) Cheaper than most new attys.
5) Except for standard tool and parts you also get cotton and prebuilt coils.
6) Love the deceivingly look of simplicity
6) I ordered one 

Would I go out and buy one if I lose this .....NO ........ I would buy two.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Waine (16/9/16)

@KZOR Thanks for the super review. Those coils look beastly! I enjoy it when a forum member does a personalised review with their own thoughts and pictures. No offence to others, but to copy and paste information about a unit from another website is meaningless because if one is interested in a piece, one has probably read it before. Reviews like this have an original, personal touch which helps a lot. Excellent! Hope you get miles of fun out of it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (16/9/16)

KZOR said:


> *Tank* : 25mm Sapor V2 RDA from Wotofo
> *Build* : Kanthal A1 - 32ga + 28gax2 + ribbon Clapton wire
> *Wick* : Cotton bacon v2
> *Device* : RX200S
> ...


Good review! If half as good as the v1 it's worth the price.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/9/16)

Hate to be an ass but Dripper... not Tank... RDA... not RTA... Juice use in RDA is totally build and wick dependent... 'bottom tank' would be a 'juice well' as we drip freaks call it...

Other than that enough great info to spark some FOMO...

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------

